# Transmission problem with Montana 5720



## oldfarmerboy (Apr 17, 2015)

A lady farmer brought to me a 5720 Montana tractor that will not move. As i tried to make it move, it will pull only a little at high throttle. This tractor has a shuttle shift. Has anyone had this problem? My best advice to her was to buy a real tractor. But, she does need it repaired. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would check for clutch freeplay(or lack thereof), and if there might be an inspection cover/opening into the bell housing. If so, open it up and take a sniff for the smell of toasted clutch lining.


----------

